

IPhone app turns your iPhone 5c and case into ‘Connect Four’ board - cleverjake
http://9to5mac.com/2013/10/13/iphone-app-turns-your-iphone-5c-and-case-into-connect-four-board/

======
yumraj
Am I the only one who found this rather ingenious as well as
opportunist/enterprising, something that we at HN are supposed to celebrate
and encourage, rather we are complaining about some trivialities?

A rather sad state of affairs...

~~~
tedsanders
Yeah, it's a clever idea alongside a polished app. I wish I had been able to
do something this cool!

------
tedsanders
Connect Four is a 7x6 board. Their board is a a 5x5, which I'm confident is an
easily forced draw. False advertising!

-A connect four enthusiast

------
khangtoh
This app is as exciting as the iPhone 5C.

------
PLejeck
It's rather disappointing that the case doesn't fit perfectly in that
direction. Would've worked better on the iPhone 4-style symmetrical-side
design. Pity they dropped that for the 5c.

~~~
victorology
Time to make a Connect 4 iPhone case.

~~~
PLejeck
Materials required: 1 roll of duct tape, 1 old physical game

------
sjtrny
Shame Connect 4 is really boring. First person to move will always win if they
start in the middle column and use perfect play.

~~~
PLejeck
It's entertaining for people who aren't perfect at it. Same goes for things
like Tic Tac Toe.

Entropy = entertainment

------
mistercheese
Maybe I'm no fun, but am I the only one who fails to see why this is at all
better than a normal, boring Connect Four App? This isn't the correct side
board, and for the effort of attaching and un-attaching the case, it only adds
a restrictive, small, physical grid which could just as easily have been drawn
onto the screen anyway.

